
Your Computer May Already be Hacked – NSA Inside? - rberger
http://steveblank.com/2013/07/15/your-computer-may-already-be-hacked-nsa-inside/
======
schrodingersCat
Is there a (proof of concept) way to examine the processor microcode?

